# Air admittance valves and Oregon code and other code related issues.



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Any OR plumbers out there know where the code revision is that allows A.A.V's
I know it's been approved but I can't find it in the code. I am loath to use them but low bid gets job. I better get on that continuing ed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

pdxplumber said:


> Any OR plumbers out there know where the code revision is that allows A.A.V's
> I know it's been approved but I can't find it in the code. I am loath to use them but low bid gets job. I better get on that continuing ed.


You can use up to 3 so long as as there is one VTR, can not use them in commercial, it should be in the new codes that come out.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to the BCD page and look for the updates to the code, I saw it there. Try this http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/prog...ir_Admittance_Valves_Revised_Final_081910.pdf


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is good reading about minor labels when replacing existing water heaters, if you never knew about it, you now know. This not only applies to the Tri-county regions, but it is state wide.

http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/programs/plumbing/interps/waterheaterMEMORANDUM3.pdf


----------



## Landson (Nov 8, 2013)

*AAV's*

I was looking at some forum talk earlier today and wanted to post some of my thoughts on the topic. The thread of the forum seemed to lean toward calling people hacks who are using new methods. The state of N.J. Has recently changed the venting codes so we can use AAV's. The code wants a 3 inch vent on residential use to tie into the building drain as close the point of where it exits the structure. At that point we can use AAV's on the rest of the venting design. The thread earlier called or referred to those plumbers as hacks. Let's go back some years to wiping lead and packing oakum for drains. Or galv. pipes for water. I remember when we started using copper being called a hack. Then when we went to plastic PVC or abs you where a hack. If the state says you can use new methods and have approved them and proper installation and intended use is maintained is that being a hack? Think of all the pipe and fittings, time and less drilling of holes that weaken or compromise the structural integrity of a building by using a new method and product a positive change. If you can't bring yourself to using those things keep doing it your way but try not to put down a plumber who is willing to try change. Solar hopefully is going to spread and it will be nice trying to avoid vents all over the roofs. Think of the positives. Just some thoughts. To try to answer your question look into the manuf. of the AAV you want to use and comply to their specs. Make sure your state accepts the product and method. I would recommend not asking a local inspector but someone on a state level to answer your questions. Local inspectors sometimes have ways they think something should be done but are not always right compared to what the state has approved. Just some thoughts.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Landson said:


> I was looking at some forum talk earlier today and wanted to post some of my thoughts on the topic. The thread of the forum seemed to lean toward calling people hacks who are using new methods. The state of N.J. Has recently changed the venting codes so we can use AAV's. The code wants a 3 inch vent on residential use to tie into the building drain as close the point of where it exits the structure. At that point we can use AAV's on the rest of the venting design. The thread earlier called or referred to those plumbers as hacks. Let's go back some years to wiping lead and packing oakum for drains. Or galv. pipes for water. I remember when we started using copper being called a hack. Then when we went to plastic PVC or abs you where a hack. If the state says you can use new methods and have approved them and proper installation and intended use is maintained is that being a hack? Think of all the pipe and fittings, time and less drilling of holes that weaken or compromise the structural integrity of a building by using a new method and product a positive change. If you can't bring yourself to using those things keep doing it your way but try not to put down a plumber who is willing to try change. Solar hopefully is going to spread and it will be nice trying to avoid vents all over the roofs. Think of the positives. Just some thoughts. To try to answer your question look into the manuf. of the AAV you want to use and comply to their specs. Make sure your state accepts the product and method. I would recommend not asking a local inspector but someone on a state level to answer your questions. Local inspectors sometimes have ways they think something should be done but are not always right compared to what the state has approved. Just some thoughts.


Good points there, come and tell that to illinois with some most backazzward plumbing code.


----------



## Landson (Nov 8, 2013)

*Thanks*

Do you have a local master plumber assoc.? Use as many local guys to try to get your state inspectors into looking into it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

three different states here... state of Illinois, state of Chicago and the state of Union.


----------



## Landson (Nov 8, 2013)

N.J is not much different we are still using the national plumbing code


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Ohio started allowing them about 5 years ago. Ohio is now busy trying to make them difficult to use. AAV"S have one main problem and it is positive pressure they close up. The other main problem is they fail as all mechanical things do. We started having water closets spout geysers when they jetted the main sewers.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Landson said:


> N.J is not much different we are still using the national plumbing code


Our code is way better than what the poor guys in Chicago have to go through. I feel sorry for them with some of the story's they tell. I'll take the National standard plumbing code any day over their nightmare rules.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Up here it's not who u know, it s who u blow.If you can stroke the inspector hard enough an actually make him feel that he is the greatest thing since the resurrection of Jesus he is sure to pass anything you put in.

On a side note we can use them only to vent a single fixture, and have to be CSA approved.Some ButtF&$k municipalities will make u put in XFR AAV in some buildings.Will not accept abs dwv. That is when I send Julio down to the van for the grey spray paint


----------

